# What sort of age would you take horse out hunting for first time....



## wench (7 February 2011)

And before I get jumped on for being mean and cruel, I am merely musing!

New horse is 3 yo Tb (was three in jan!). I am hoping by the time it comes to cubbing time she will be used to being ridden properly (ie not in a racing saddle).

So.... assuming that everything is ok with her would you either do the following this year, or next year:

Go to a couple of cubbing meets, then at the end of the season (mid march) there is a very quite hunt on local territory!


----------



## Kenzo (7 February 2011)

I don't think it's something you can really put an age on, what's good for one horse wouldn't be for another both physically and mentally.

Horse needs to be fit for the job, that's the main issue and I don't just mean not breaking into a sweat, so plenty of road work and getting the legs used to the differnt ground conditions as you can be faced with deep soft going or harder ground as well as the lanes and tracks, all depending on the weather you've had will also effect things, so I guess you have to think long and hard about how well conditioned your horses legs are as well as over all fitness to avoid any possible strains or long term damage, some horses are just more hardy than others as well. So if you horse has raced or been in traing, his individual fitness will vary compaired to being out hunting.

Also getting your horse used to a faster pace in plenty of company, obviously youngsters will get excited like any age of horse first time out but they have to sensible enough not to put you in A&E if you see what I'm saying, no point them getting that excited there going to explode and buck you off as soon as you open up in large open field with 50 horses around you so they need to be pretty levelled headed anyway when you hack out open them up with other horses before thinking about taking them hunting, nobody likes to see anyone struggle and certainly nobody wants to see anyone getting injured, again if your TB has raced, I doubt this would be an issue, although standing about out a quiet meet might be.

Although your TB's birthdate is registered in Jan, is he actually 3 then? 

No I wouldn't be cubbing in March, I'd give him another year to mature and muscle up into a proper riding horse before hunting, but others may have a different view.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (7 February 2011)

I see no prob in taking a 3 yo as long as you remember her age and treat her accordingly ( am sure everyone else will disagree though!!)


----------



## simplyhunting (8 February 2011)

We've taken racehorses hunting before, even to sweeten those in training! They've been 3 y/o's and gone early cubbing for an hour or so (mostly standing around), works wonders for them. I'll also being cubbing my ex racer (3y/o) this year the same as the others. Only for a couple of times so she's seen hounds. However she may do a meet in march (2012) as theres usually one close to go for a toodle round, more to observe tbh than actually hunt as such.


----------



## wench (8 February 2011)

Well shes properly three now (quite lucky as she is actually a January foal!)

We do have a meet down the road that I may take her to look at (in hand) if I am not going on my other horse, however all hounds etc do not come out the lorry until they all unload 4/5 miles away, so she wont be going that far.


----------



## scrumpyjackles (9 February 2011)

my horse did a full season as a 4yo and was perfect ! so i cant see the harm in introducing him to hounds at 3 !


----------

